# marketing online or offline



## mrmagic2713 (Jan 30, 2006)

i know that to have a successful website, you must implement a number of both online and offline marketing strategies, but overall which tactics have proven most successfull? online marketing or offline, via print ads, and so forth?


----------



## Jamire (Feb 13, 2006)

im not quite sure. but it depends on your target.
if you want to do offline marketing, usually your first clients are somewhere near your area. if you want to do online marketing, the whole world will see that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think online marketing will give you the fastest results and overall better return on your investment. However, a good marketing strategy will include a mix of both.


----------



## Chop (Oct 3, 2007)

Also depends largely on your budget.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You can accomplish inexpensive local marketing by optimizing your site for local searches (optimize for closest city, general local).


----------



## Liefde-Chance (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe it's because my company is fairly new, but I'm having more success selling offline compared to online. The majority of people online are scared of the risk of getting scammed and having their credit card information stolen. Personally I know what they are feeling. 

At times I wish I could open a franchise in the 50 states to gain trust. If you have a physical location then there would be no need to worry about ordering on your site.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

People do still worry about c.c. fraud and protection online, but it is becoming safer for the customer, and there are so many ways to let your customer know that you will handle their information professionally and safely. You should make every effort to break their misconceptions once they get to your site, so that they feel comfortable buying from you.

Also, I do agree that alot of people feel safer if they already know your company, ala local storefront, but you should make your site personal and warm, even (and in fact, ESPECIALLY) if it is your only means of income. If a new customer feels that there is a real person behind the brand, they will likely feel more safe with that brand. Think Johnny Cupcakes.


----------



## PeterPromo (Oct 10, 2006)

It all depends on your budget. I prefer online marketing and public relations over conventional marketing tactics. Write a good press release if you have a really unique selling point and releasve it via one of the press release distribution services such as PRWeb: The Online Visibility Company 

I have also connection to various bloggers in the niche but even if you dont have it check directories such as Streetwear-Websites.com :: Streetwear Websites and Resources for relevant blogs and contact the blog owner and tell them what you got. Blogs need news and they will write about you if they think its worth it.

Another thing that makes sense in the long run is to include a newsletter system into your website. Its just good if you can tell them directly via email about your new offers and promotions. To get more subscribers you could offer some perks such as newsletter only promotions. Studies also showed that it boost your subscriptions to display some of your recent newsletters on your site that people know what they subscribe to.

Only touch Adsense if you really know what you are doing and are ready to invest some time in it. Keyword research and accurate analysis of your website metrics are essential to be successful with it.

Also don't forget to optimize the sales funnel on your website that people go step by step through your site, build up interest and finally get through the checkout process.

I simplified some things here, the best starting step is to network with people and get links from some important sites in your area of business.

Much success


----------

